# Rebar Blanks



## whteglve (Nov 11, 2022)

I looking for a few rebar blanks for Sierras. At one time I could find them in several places. Now I can't find anyone that sells them. Does anyone still make these?


----------



## JohnU (Nov 11, 2022)

Exotic blanks has them in a few different sizes.  






						Rebar Pen Blanks
					

Metal Rebar Pen Blanks




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 12, 2022)

Chris Canon makes those.  You might try sending him a DM.  https://www.penturners.org/members/thewishman.2370/


----------

